# Green Powder Algae



## pacolopezmujica (Jun 19, 2005)

Hello my friends in tanks!
This is a green algae, very easy to brush out, like powder and it sticks to the gravel, leaves and equipment. Can anyone tell me what's the relationship with this algae and green water? Is this type of algae related to Cyano Bacteria? It doesn't smell like Cyano. It goes deep in the gravel and even has like a dayglow shine. Hey maybe I should start a Green Dye Outlet.
Thanks for your help,
pacolopez


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Do you have a larger picture? Difficult to see...


----------



## pacolopezmujica (Jun 19, 2005)

*Reply to Laith*

Hi 
Unfortunately I only have 100k picture size on this forum.
But here is another photo maybe it helps better.
Thanks,
paco


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I think that looks like green dust algae.

I had this more than a year ago and you may interested in reading this thread about it and the responses...

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=2872&highlight=Dust


----------



## |squee| (Feb 3, 2005)

Upload a 800x600 picture to Photobucket.


----------



## RoseHawke (Jan 4, 2005)

You don't even have to do that. Resize the resolution, not the physical size. The attached thumbnail is to a photo that's 81kb, well under the 100kb limit.


----------

